# Kadee Coupler Screws



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

Does anyone know of a source for Kadee Coupler screws which are about 1 inch long?

I am talking about the screw that is used for body mounted couplers to hold them to the frame of rolling stock.

My couplers keep coming loose and I thought if I could drill a hole through the floor board of my box cars and then use a small nut on the screw they would stay in place much better.

Any thoughts?

John


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Check your local hardware store. I think that I have found similar small nuts and bolts there.


Chuck


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Better to replace the screws with new ones that match the nuts. 2 nuts tightened against each other makes a locking nut. Bolt (screw), 2 washers (at least one on top) and the nuts. 

John


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

John, 
Ace hardware has them,both regular and stainless. Just take one with you to match the size. I have purchased them there many times.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I converted all my Kadee couplers screws to 4/40 one inch long 


Got them at Ace Hardware.

JJ


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

I just got into body mounting Kadees to my rolling stock. 

First I mount a styrene block for the coupler mounting pad. I find 1/4" thick to be fairly universal. I then use a #43 drill bit and a 4-40 tap, both found at my local ACE Hardware. For drilling and tapping, I use a "heavy duty" pin vise I purchased from MicroMark.

By tapping I don't need nuts to secure the couplers. And it not only holds the coupler tight, but it is easy to remove them by simply unscrewing. And I think it looks cleaner then using nuts.

For screws, I bought a multipack of different sized 4-40 screws from Radioshack.

Link to the Radioshack screws

Link to MicroMark pin vise (heavy duty) 

If you'd like photos I can take some.


----------



## BarrysBigTrains (Sep 4, 2008)

The best deal for miniature hardware is Micro Fasteners (microfasteners.com) 

I buy them in bulk and specify stainless steel, no rust for outdoors use. 

Barry


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Barry 
you beat me to it. if you get a order together like other screws, washers and nuts it's a lot less from micro even with shipping. the screws that come with kd's 
are 2-56 but a 4-40 fit the hole in a kd. 
dick


----------



## Fred Mills (Nov 24, 2008)

If you drill the correct sized hole, and are using styrene shims, the screws Kadee provides will self tap....no cost no problem....problem solved. 

Fr.Fred


----------

